
9 tips for starting an open source software company - willow9886
https://opensource.com/article/18/11/tips-open-source-entrepreneurs
======
idm_guru
If you are an open source software company that wants to share your story,
please reach out to us on
[https://opensourceunderdogs.com](https://opensourceunderdogs.com)

